# Piano Theme #6



## Mrjazzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I composed a new dramatic piano movie theme. Feedback is appreciated  !


__
https://soundcloud.com/mrjazzz%2Fpiano-theme-6

Greetings,

Mr Jazzz


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Quite nice actually, the few chords that are used are interesting enough to make an entire piece. It reminds me of Philip Glass, especially his movie music.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

This is very similar to Philip Glass' music. It feels more like a lesser good piece by Glass than something original imo. Continue to compose and creds for recording it.


----------

